# Are the problems with the Spurs bench reason to worry?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Spurs's five-subs lineup of Neal-Ginobili-Jackson-Bonner-Splitter was one of the most used last season and boasted a stellar 13.5 net rating, mostly due to an explosive offense. This season it's very rare to see a five subs lineup, partly because of injuries but more likely because they just don't work. The most used bench lineup including Ginobili this season (Blair-Diaw-Jackson-Ginobili-Neal) has been atrocious on offense, scoring only 80.4 points per 100 possessions, resulting in a -8.4 net rating.
> 
> Last year's bench would often hold or extend leads, and that doesn't seem to be the case this season. Some individual players are underwhelming on offense (as the almost 10 points drop-off in combined points per game for the five most used subs show) but it seems that the bench as a whole is struggling. Let's look at the reason why and then I'll tell you why I'm not worried about it.
> 
> ...


http://www.poundingtherock.com/2013...he-benchs-struggles-and-why-we-shouldnt-worry


----------

